# Coleman Pro Gen 5000 Control Panel Wiring Diagram



## hitower1 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a Coleman Pro-Gen 5000 Powermate that has some issues. I took apart the Control panel and 2 white wires (jumpers) fell out. I need a picture or wiring diagram of the control panel. The wiring of the 110 and 240 volt outlets. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

